# Problem mit Webserver / Apache



## Hawkings (10. Juni 2008)

Hi @ all...

So, installiere gerade dem Apache Tomcat Server mit der Versionsnr. 6.x ...
Starten ging einwandfrei, aber als ich dann auf http://localhost:8080 zugreifen wollte, bekam ich die Fehlermeldung:


> The contact was refused when attempting to contact localhost:8080



Arg...wo liegt denn da der Fehler?!
Hier mal für euch meine Vorgehensweise zum nachkonstruieren des Fehlers...:

- Installation von J2SDK und JRE
- Tomcat gedownloadet
- Anschließend entpackt
- Da kein Apache Webserver den Port 80 belegt, habe ich den Port 80 in der Datei   server.xml unter /tomcat/conf unter Connector zugewiesen
 (Timeout in der web.xml auf 30 min)
-Anschließend habe ich eine TomcatStart.sh angelegt mit folgenden Inhalt

```
JAVA_HOME=/usr/java/jdk ....
export JAVA_HOME
CATALINA_HOME=/usr/local/src/tomcat
export CATALINA_HOME
cd $CATALINA_HOME/bin
sh startup.sh
```

- Außerdem noch eine TomcatStop.sh mit dem selben Inhalt bis auf die letzte Zeile

```
...
sh shutdown.sh
```

- Dann habe ich den Webserver gestartet mit Aufruf der TomcatStart.sh, habe anschließend in den Browser gewechselt und dort http://localhost eingeben, wobei dann die bereits oben genannte Fehlermeldung erschien. Dasselbe war, als ich es mit http://localhost:8080 probierte, denn er standardmäßig belegt und es in der Datei server.xml änderte...

- Hab dann mal Freund  befragt und der meinte, Firewall etc...
- Habe dann die Ports manuell nochmal freigeschaltet in /etc/sysconfig/iptables zusätzlich zu dem anderen...


```
:RH-Firewall-1-INPUT - [0:0]
-A INPUT -j RH-Firewall-1-INPUT
-A FORWARD -j RH-Firewall-1-INPUT

-A RH-Firewall-1-INPUT -m state --state NEW -m tcp -p tcp --dport 8080 -j ACCEPT
-A RH-Firewall-1-INPUT -m state --state NEW -m tcp -p tcp --dport 80 -j ACCEPT
```


und anschließend den Service iptables neu gestartet ohne Probleme...Das Problem blebt aber, des weiteren bekomme ich Exceptions, wenn ich den Server wieder mit dem Skript TomcatStop.sh runterfahre...

```
java.Net.exception: Connection refused ....
...
```

Weiß da einer weiter?!
Ich nicht mehr, bitte euch dringendst um Hilfe...


----------

